
Fatness leads to inactivity, but inactivity does not lead to fatness - luu
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20573741
======
thanatropism
... in CHILDREN.

... who are in a _diabetes study_ [0]

This is what happens, jedberg, when you ruin reddit. It bleeds all over.
Clickbaity titles and all.

[0] [http://www.earlybirddiabetes.org/](http://www.earlybirddiabetes.org/)

~~~
Someone1234
Jedberg doesn't work for Reddit, and I have no idea why you'd bring up Reddit
anyway.

Your points about the limitations of the data seem sound however. I just don't
know why you brought up Reddit randomly.

~~~
irascible
Because there is a schizm in reddit right now due to the banning of subreddits
that were promoting harassment.. and the parent poster is presumably in the
camp that "censorship is ruining reddit". Ironically, he is posting on
hackernews which is the most heavily curated/censored community I've been a
part of. In fact I'd be surprised if anyone sees this comment, because mine
often don't show up, probably because I tend to swear a lot.

------
timonoko
Confirmed. If you just lie in a tent couple months during cold season you lose
weight significantly. Reasons are plenty, but one is quite obvious: going to
toilet is such a drag.

